# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN, ASMED Clinic - 2600 grafts FUE

## Koray Erdogan, MD

.
*ASMED SURGICAL MEDICAL CENTER
 Dr Koray Erdogan*





2600 grafts FUE extracted by *titanium manual punch*, diameter 0.7 - 0.9 mm.

Incisions executed by: _custom made blades, coronal lateral slit_


This is the first of 2 operations planned with the patient in order to obtain an ideal result.




*BEFORE THE OPERATION*























*OPERATION*














*RESULT*



















.

----------

